# Display off balance on my Windows 10 laptop. Help needed.



## RubyK (Jan 29, 2017)

The background photo on my laptop shows about on the left side of the screen. The white screen has shifted to the right about 1/8 inch. The arrows will not move it back over when I scroll the cursor down the edge of the screen.

I looked in Settings at Display and can't figure out if I should do something there. Something is definitely wrong and I need help fixing it. 

Can anyone advise me how to get the screen balanced again?


----------



## Don M. (Jan 29, 2017)

Try "Settings", then Personalization, then Background.  Make sure that "Fill" is selected in "chose a fit".  If Fill doesn't work, try some of the other options in that block.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 29, 2017)

Thank you, Don. I will try that and let you know what happens.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 29, 2017)

The background photo is okay. It is the white desk top that has scooted over about 1/8 inch to the right. So the Background function did not apply to this problem.


----------



## Mike (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi RubyK,

Try unplugging from the mains, switching off and removing
the battery for about 30 seconds then refit it and switch
on, it just might go back to the factory set-up.

Mike


----------



## Don M. (Jan 30, 2017)

RubyK said:


> The background photo is okay. It is the white desk top that has scooted over about 1/8 inch to the right. So the Background function did not apply to this problem.



Mikes Idea is a good thing to try.  You might also go to the manufacturers web site, and see if there are any updates to the software...particularly the video drivers.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 30, 2017)

Have no idea how to remove the battery. 

It is a Toshiba which is one year old. Will try the website.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 31, 2017)

I e-mailed my brother in Ohio and told him my screen was off balance. This is what he suggested:

[FONT=wf_segoe-ui_normal]_[FONT=verdana,sans-serif]"Move your curser slowly to the left side of the screen.  When is changes to arrows pointing side to 
side <-> hold the left mouse button down and drag it to the end of the screen.

[/FONT]_[/FONT]
[FONT=wf_segoe-ui_normal]_[FONT=verdana,sans-serif]Also check the top right of the screen to make sure the screen is 'full screen' between the 
[/FONT]_[/FONT]
[FONT=wf_segoe-ui_normal]_[FONT=verdana,sans-serif]dash mark - and the x."

[/FONT]_[FONT=verdana,sans-serif]I had already tried his first suggestion and it didn't work. The second one solved the problem. So if anyone has that same problem with their desktop, this is the solution. That little box in the top right corner between the - and the X should be doubled.

YAY!!![/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Mike (Feb 1, 2017)

Glad you got it fixed RubyK.

Mike.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks, Mike. Me too.


----------

